# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > FABtotum Forum >  FABtotum Indiegogo Update - 11/9/13

## Eddie

Development update!
We are working on many topics ranging from injection molds to mechanical details.
For today we wanto to share with you our early design of the FABtotum's Controller Board (provisional name, suggest one and win a T-shirt!)
This board, connected to the Raspberry Pi via a serial interface, will run Gcode commands and execute complex tasks (like scanning or custom-made machining functions) by controlling the steppers.
This board also handles all endstops,servos, PWM controls, and other cool stuff.
The layout for this board is coming nicely and will be prototyped soon.
The good news for the dev team (and whoever will work with our control board) is that the firware used is pretty much a standard "Marlin" Firmware,meaning that firmware development or improvements can be done without any major issues in a well-known environment.



*Fulfillments updates:*We emailed every founder who backed for the T-shirt perk to select their preferred T-shirt size (S,M,L,XL,XXL). If you haven't received that email yet, please control your  spam folder or contact us atinfo@fabtotum.com or via the support forums
All T-shirts will be sent before the end of this month!

As for Founders who backed for a Coupon Code, you'll be able to redeem that coupon from Nov, 20th on store.fabtotum.com.

Please remember that the *$1 priority coupon code* (to all backers, for preordering an extra FABtotum at a fixed price)_ will expire Nov 20th, 2013._ 
Use it or give it to a friend before it's too late!

As usual, we'll keep you posted
_FABteam_


Visit the ‘FABtotum Personal Fabricator’ campaign.
Comment on or view this announcement here.
Respond directly to the campaign owner here.
Help spread the word about the campaign!

----------

